# ATM Card



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today I finally received my ATM Card from the bank.The woman behind the desk will show me how to use one on Monday.All my life I've always used money to pay for things but this time I'll be able to take out money from an ATM machine whenever I need it to deposit or to check my balance.Next thing to get is a Credit Card and that will be within the next couple of months or so,just one thing at a time.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Be really careful with the credit card. If you have not had one before, it is really easy to start buying too many things and to get into serious debt.

Keep track of what you do with it and make sure you can pay the bill every month. 

A lot of people get into trouble with credit cards. BE CAREFUL.

(Maybe you ARE real. I hope I'm not being an idiot posting to you this way.)


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> Today I finally received my ATM Card from the bank.The woman behind the desk will show me how to use one on Monday.


Seriously, you need someone to show you how to use an ATM (we call them TYME) card!?

Brian


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Be really careful with the credit card. If you have not had one before, it is really easy to start buying too many things and to get into serious debt.
> 
> Keep track of what you do with it and make sure you can pay the bill every month.
> 
> A lot of people get into trouble with credit cards. BE CAREFUL.


+1. I went overboard when I first got credit cards. Nothing I couldn't recover from, but something I wouldn't have had to have experienced if I was more careful.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't get the credit card.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm finding it harder and harder to take this guy seriously!


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Howard said:


> Today I finally received my ATM Card from the bank.The woman behind the desk will show me how to use one on Monday.All my life I've always used money to pay for things but this time I'll be able to take out money from an ATM machine whenever I need it to deposit or to check my balance.Next thing to get is a Credit Card and that will be within the next couple of months or so,just one thing at a time.


Seriously Howard, it is hard for many of us to understand why you need to be shown how to use one of these, and why , if you do , the woman at the bank or someone else couldn't show you there and then - it takes about 1 minute - perhaps an explanation would help some on the forum understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> Today I finally received my ATM Card from the bank.The woman behind the desk will show me how to use one on Monday.All my life I've always used money to pay for things but this time I'll be able to take out money from an ATM machine whenever I need it to deposit or to check my balance.Next thing to get is a Credit Card and that will be within the next couple of months or so,just one thing at a time.


Did you get this woman's name? Is she trying to get your PIN number? I think it is a scam Howa. Guard your fortune well.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

Albert said:


> Don't get the credit card.


The interest will drive you mad I tell you. Watch that.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Howard, bring a pad and pencil or perhaps a tape recorder with you when the banker explains how to use the card. It can get tricky and is not as simple as it might seem.

MrR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> Seriously, you need someone to show you how to use an ATM (we call them TYME) card!?
> 
> Brian


I've seen people use it but was never shown how to.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Albert said:


> Don't get the credit card.


My brother(god rest his soul)before he passed away 12 years ago,He owed $15,000 in Credit Card Bills and My Mother most likely paid it all.I don't think SHE even remembers what had happened that day,It seems like it's all such a blur.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MrRogers said:


> Howard, bring a pad and pencil or perhaps a tape recorder with you when the banker explains how to use the card. It can get tricky and is not as simple as it might seem.
> 
> MrR


Thanks Mr.Rogers,I sure will.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Howard said:


> Thanks Mr.Rogers,I sure will.


He's being a jerk. Don't bring a pad and paper with you. It's simple: put card in machine, punch your code in, tell it what you want to do (withdraw or deposit), tell it how much, get your money (or stick in the envelope with your deposit) remember to take your receipt and your card.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Howard said:


> Today I finally received my ATM Card from the bank.The woman behind the desk will show me how to use one on Monday.All my life I've always used money to pay for things but this time I'll be able to take out money from an ATM machine whenever I need it to deposit or to check my balance.Next thing to get is a Credit Card and that will be within the next couple of months or so,just one thing at a time.


Congrats Howard. Your world frightens and confuses me.

https://www.answers.com/topic/unfrozen-caveman-lawyer


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

rip said:


> I'm finding it harder and harder to take this guy seriously!


...and people on this board claim to have met him in person. Go figure.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

"Why don't you give it to your wife?"

"My wife? How'm I gonna give it to my wife? I aint married."

"You got a girlfriend?"

"Yeah, I got a girlfriend."

"So marry her."

"Hey, You fo'real? I'm askin' you to middle a diamond for me here, now all I want f'my end is $8,000."

"...and I'm sayin' you should give it to someone who don't know any better, because that's a fugazi."

...sorry...I've actually got Howard on my "ignore" list...but this one was just too ridiculous not to step in...


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> He's being a jerk. Don't bring a pad and paper with you. It's simple: put card in machine, punch your code in, tell it what you want to do (withdraw or deposit), tell it how much, get your money (or stick in the envelope with your deposit) remember to take your receipt and your card.


OOOH! excuse you Marlin. Have you seen Howards posts? You also forgot a few steps that could leave our boy stranded, scratching his head for hours on end such as accepting or declining the withdrawal fee, deciding which account to draw from and finally but perhaps most importantly deciding whether to check his balance, make another withdrawal, or get his card back.

Howard: I personally think you should start another thread documenting each of your experiences withdrawing money from the ATM. Also, it is common practice to yell "I WON, I WON" prompty as the ATM machine distributes your cash. Trust me.

MrR


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> OOOH! excuse you Marlin. Have you seen Howards posts?


You're right. I should have said "he's messing with you."


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> OOOH! excuse you Marlin. Have you seen Howards posts? You also forgot a few steps that could leave our boy stranded, scratching his head for hours on end such as accepting or declining the withdrawal fee, deciding which account to draw from and finally but perhaps most importantly deciding whether to check his balance, make another withdrawal, or get his card back.
> 
> Howard: I personally think you should start another thread documenting each of your experiences withdrawing money from the ATM. Also, it is common practice to yell "I WON, I WON" prompty as the ATM machine distributes your cash. Trust me.
> 
> MrR


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> Also, it is common practice to yell "I WON, I WON" prompty as the ATM machine distributes your cash. Trust me.


At least I'm not the only one who does it! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Come on, guys. I know plenty of people that haven't used an ATM. Baffling, I'm sure, but away from the major metros of America, it's not an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

StevenRocks said:


> Come on, guys. I know plenty of people that haven't used an ATM. Baffling, I'm sure, but away from the major metros of America, it's not an uncommon occurrence.


Thanks Steven.I just don't like the way people are mocking me on here,It's just not right.I've been living in a world of saving lots of money but not transfering it to a card which I've should done years ago until now that I have a steady job with income coming in,It would be useful.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MrRogers said:


> OOOH! excuse you Marlin. Have you seen Howards posts? You also forgot a few steps that could leave our boy stranded, scratching his head for hours on end such as accepting or declining the withdrawal fee, deciding which account to draw from and finally but perhaps most importantly deciding whether to check his balance, make another withdrawal, or get his card back.
> 
> Howard: I personally think you should start another thread documenting each of your experiences withdrawing money from the ATM. Also, it is common practice to yell "I WON, I WON" prompty as the ATM machine distributes your cash. Trust me.
> 
> MrR


That would be the wrong way.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I've been living in a world of saving lots of money ...


Howa, that's not a bad world to be living in. So your hedge fund was not devastated by the current market conditions?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Howard, you never told us you earn money by trimming hedges. Do you keep this in a separate fund? Do you have a lawn mowing fund, too?

Why are you holding out on us like this?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, that's not a bad world to be living in. So your hedge fund was not devastated by the current market conditions?


To change the subject for just one second,Before landing my first job,I always kept my money in envelopes,3 in which have different bills,1 envelope has 1's,5's and 10's/20's.So now that I get paid every Thursday,My Parents thought there has to be a way in storing all that money and putting it to an ATM Card and a Burial fund for which if someone has passed on,that money goes to the person who's half in charge of the account which is My Mother Or my Father whoever the case might be.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Howard, you never told us you earn money by trimming hedges. Do you keep this in a separate fund? Do you have a lawn mowing fund, too?
> 
> Why are you holding out on us like this?


Sorry,I never trimmed hedges before but I have mowed lawns when I was growing up.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Trimming hedges and putting the money in a hedge fund would be an efficient way to save.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> To change the subject for just one second,Before landing my first job,I always kept my money in envelopes,3 in which have different bills,1 envelope has 1's,5's and 10's/20's.So now that I get paid every Thursday,My Parents thought there has to be a way in storing all that money and putting it to an ATM Card and a Burial fund for which if someone has passed on,that money goes to the person who's half in charge of the account which is My Mother Or my Father whoever the case might be.


Howa, it does seem odd that Pathmark would be paying you in cash. It is indeed a special place.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, that's not a bad world to be living in. So your hedge fund was not devastated by the current market conditions?


Nope. Howard is a shrewed investor and has been trading heavily in credit default swaps.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> To change the subject for just one second,Before landing my first job,I always kept my money in envelopes,3 in which have different bills,1 envelope has 1's,5's and 10's/20's.So now that I get paid every Thursday,My Parents thought there has to be a way in storing all that money and putting it to an ATM Card and a Burial fund for which if someone has passed on,that money goes to the person who's half in charge of the account which is My Mother Or my Father whoever the case might be.


So...you didn't keep your money in a bank before getting your job at Pathmark? What have you been doing w/ it since you started there? How old are you again Howard?

Brian


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

His inner troll is ageless.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, it does seem odd that Pathmark would be paying you in cash. It is indeed a special place.


Let me help Howard here:

Pathmark has excess cash from all the cash sales it does, and it easier for them to pay in cash than to deposit it in the bank and then write checks. At least that's what my job coach told me. Robin says it makes sense too.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rkipperman said:


> Let me help Howard here:
> 
> Pathmark has excess cash from all the cash sales it does, and it easier for them to pay in cash than to deposit it in the bank and then write checks. At least that's what my job coach told me. Robin says it makes sense too.


:icon_smile_big: Captured the essence well!


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> :icon_smile_big: Captured the essence well!


I think I can play "Howard" too, I just need some more free time.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

EP said:


> Supermarkets cash paychecks for customers and presumably for employees..........nah, too easy an explanation. :icon_smile:


Ah, maybe you have it right. Okay, who does not get direct deposit and is willing to try this one out?


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

Supermarkets cash paychecks for customers and presumably for employees..........nah, too easy an explanation. :icon_smile:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We have local supermarkets that say they will do this.

In Michigan, at least, you cannot force an employee to accept Direct Deposit. We have four people in our small company who still get a paycheck every week.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Ah, maybe you have it right. Okay, who does not get direct deposit and is willing to try this one out?


I know that's how they do it here. There is always a line, at the customer service counter, of people waiting to cash their checks. I don't understand why someone would do this though. Every bank in our area is constantly advertising...free checking! free online bill pay! no charge atm card! Some of them even _give _you $50 for opening an account. Why someone would pay a grocery store, or worse a check cashing place, a fee to cash their check is beyond me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> So...you didn't keep your money in a bank before getting your job at Pathmark? What have you been doing w/ it since you started there? How old are you again Howard?
> 
> Brian


I had a job before Pathmark and that was last year working at Au Bon Pain but the scheduke for me was only 1 day a week which was a Saturday doing maintainence from 12-8pm or 1-7pm but ABP last about 9 months till I was laid off because of business slowdown and they needed people to multi-task which I couldn't do so they let me go in October 2006 and about 6 months later,The Pathmark job came along.

I have been keeping my money in a bank but it just wasn't a steady income at the time.

FYI,I'm 33.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

StevenRocks said:


> Come on, guys. I know plenty of people that haven't used an ATM. Baffling, I'm sure, but away from the major metros of America, it's not an uncommon occurrence.


His location reads New York City.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> FYI,I'm 33.


Howard, I'm starting to have my doubts about you.

Brian


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Howard, I'm starting to have my doubts about you.
> 
> Brian


Hey, one guy (I think DukeGrad) claimed to have met him.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I think this is going to become another "pathmark" thread...

my advice...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Howard, I think you should print your PIN number in this thread so we can help you remember it if you get it.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I have been keeping my money in a bank ...


Very interesting considering:



Howard said:


> This would be helpful because *I have all this money laying around in my envelopes* and my job coach was suggesting a Burial Account and a Checking Account.A credit card will come later for me.


Howa, have to keep your shyte straight or this whole schtick is just going to stop interesting people.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, have to keep your shyte straight or this whole schtick is just going to stop interesting people.


Who will buy my bublitchki?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> Howard, I'm starting to have my doubts about you.
> 
> Brian


Why,Is there anything wrong VW?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Howard, I think you should print your PIN number in this thread so we can help you remember it if you get it.


No That wouldn't be necessary but thanks anyway Forsberg.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Claybuster said:


> His location reads New York City.


Still, not impossible.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

So Far,I haven't used my ATM Card yet but I don't plan to unless I need it for just such an emergency.It would be wise to keep it at home cause I have a tendency to lose my wallet so my best bet is to keep what you need to keep in your wallet and keep the rest at home.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How many times do you go to The ATM machine?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

About once every six years.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm the antithesis of Pentheos. I carry an ATM with me - strapped to my back - so that I can make withdrawals and deposits as the need arises. Very convenient, although I'll soon need to make a significant withdrawal from my portable ATM to pay my chiropractor's incessant bills...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I go to the ATM machine once a week on either Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## imme (Sep 22, 2013)

Howard said:


> I go to the ATM machine once a week on either Wednesday or Thursday.


What location and time? Maybe someone can, uh, help you carry your withdrawal home.

lol


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

imme said:


> What location and time? Maybe someone can, uh, help you carry your withdrawal home.
> 
> lol


Corner of Atlantic Ave and Ocean Ave, next to the East Rockaway subway station, usually around 6:30 because that's when lunch is for the late shift.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I have not encountered this thread previously - it is a jolly good read. :icon_smile:

What I do not understand, however, are the accusations of trollery directed at our estimable colleague Howard. :confused2:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, Shaver. Six years ago they just didn't know him as well.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

imme said:


> What location and time? Maybe someone can, uh, help you carry your withdrawal home.
> 
> lol


Chase bank is where I go to, it's just around the corner. The best time for me to get money out from the ATM is in the early morning, maybe between 6-7am when no one is around or when most people are still asleep or just waking up, it's quiet and no one is behind me except maybe for a small amount of people who need money for work for the day.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> I have not encountered this thread previously - it is a jolly good read. :icon_smile:
> 
> What I do not understand, however, are the accusations of trollery directed at our estimable colleague Howard. :confused2:


hey Shaver, I've been on here for close to 9 years.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> hey Shaver, I've been on here for close to 9 years.


You are an original Howard and one of AAAC's stars. :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> You are an original Howard and one of AAAC's stars. :icon_smile:


Thanks Old Chap.


----------

